#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Cubus - Statik: Cubus Hellas STATIK - FAGUS - CEDRUS - HOCH - STALH

## dn102

Καλησπέρα και καλό φθινόπωρο σε όλους,

Ανοίγω το θέμα για όσους χρησιμοποιούν το συγκεκριμένο λογισμικό, με σκοπό να ανταλλάξουμε απόψεις,γνώσεις και εμπειρία.


Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Μπορείς καταρχήν να ενημερώσεις εμάς τους μη χρήστες του προγράμματος: α) Ποια modules αγόρασες και σε ποια τιμή;
β) Για μελέτες τι είδους κατασκευών το προμηθεύτηκες;
γ) Ποιο το κόστος "συντήρησης" και τι περιλαμβάνει;
δ) Ποιες οι εντυπώσεις σου από την υποστήριξη του προγράμματος;
ε) Δημιουργεί το λογισμικό τεύχος στα Ελληνικά;
στ) Δημιουργούνται και σχέδια και αν ναι τι επιπέδου;Αυτά για αρχή, να μην σε κουράζουμε περισσότερο. :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## dn102

To professional έχω, επειδή η τιμή του ήταν μετά απο τούρκικο παζάρι δέν θα ήθελα να την αναφέρω.Η 4Μ δίνει το ίδιο για κατόχους του ΣΤΡΑΝΤ στα 2300 +φπα και εχει ολα τα μοντιουλς εκτός απο προένταση.

Το επέλεξα για αποτίμηση υφιστάμενων - μελέτη νέων κατασκευών και αν ποτέ καταφέρω να ασχοληθώ με γέφυρες...
Επίσης για την υπερωθητική ανάλυση του

Δεν έχει συντήρηση

Στην υποστήριξη το έχει αναλάβει ο Κανελλόπουλος.Αφιερώνει αρκετό χρόνο και προσωπικά μου έχει δώσει πολλά βοηθήματα ή μελέτες για την εκμάθηση πέρα απο τα 5 μανιουαλς που έχει το πρόγραμμα.

Είναι στα ελληνικά -αγγλικά -γερμανικά - ρουμάνικα

Έχει 9 κανονισμούς

Το τεύχος το φτιάχνεις κατ'επιλογη απο μόνο σου.Δηλαδή σε κάθε ανάλυση διαλέγεις πια κομμάτια θα προσθέσεις.

Τα σχέδια του είναι φανταστικά.

Χάρη στην αρχή δέν καταλάβαινα τίποτα γιατί έχει άλλη φιλοσοφία απο τα υπόλοιπα, μετά το μαθαίνεις.Θέλει πάντως χρόνο στην εκμάθηση του για σοβαρές μελέτες με απαιτήσεις,στα οικοδομικά είναι σχετικά απλο.Σχεδιάζεις με λέϊερς HOCH στο autocad, λύνεις πρώτα πλάκες στο σεντρους και μετά σου μεταφέρει αυτόματα τα φορτία στο χωρικό.

Είχα σκοπό να αρχίσω να ανεβάζω απλές αναλύσεις (Αβραμίδης), ωστέ να υπάρχει συμμετοχή.

----------

A.M., Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Μεγάλη υπόθεση λογισμικό αυτού του είδους να δημιουργεί τεύχος στα Ελληνικά!

Ανάμεσα στους κανονισμούς που περιλαμβάνει είναι και οι ευρωκώδικες με τα ελληνικά προσαρτήματα; Είναι και ο ΚΑΝΕΠΕ;
Ικανοτικούς ελέγχους κάνει;
Εκκεντρότητες λαμβάνει;
Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά δεν έχει ενσωματωμένο σχεδιαστικό αλλά κάνεις εισαγωγή αρχείων DWG/DXF συγκεκριμένου format (συγκεκριμένα layers).

----------


## dn102

Έχει 

Eλληνικό
Αυστριακό
Γερμανικούς
Ισπανικούς
Νορβηγικούς
Ευρωκώδικες
Βρετανικούς
CIRSOC
Teken 466


Σε αποτίμηση: Ευρωκώδικα -ΚΑΝΕΠΕ - FEMA

Ναι κάνει κανονικά ικανοτικούς -εκκεντρότητες -2ας τάξης και μη γραμμική

Χρονοϊστορίας - Υπερωθητική

Οι πλάκες λύνονται με πεπερασμένα στοιχεία και υπάρχουν κάποια ακόμα μοντιουλσ, τα οποία η 4μ δέν τα έχει, όπως το σεντρους 5s με το οποίο μπορείς να προσομοιώσεις τοιχεία -ελάσματα -επικολλητούς οπλισμούς και πολλά άλλα.

----------


## Xάρης

Άρα από ελληνικούς κανονισμούς και πιστή εφαρμογή αυτών σ' όλο τους το φάσμα, είναι πλήρες!
Να υποθέσω ότι έχει ακόμα και ΕΚΩΣ-2000/ΕΑΚ-2000;

----------


## dn102

ναι φυσικά

----------


## percules

Δουλεύω κι εγώ το στατικό της cubus. Περισσότερο το έχω δουλέψει σε μεταλλικά και κανά δυο Ο/Σ. Θα χαρώ κι εγώ να συμμετάσχω σε μια ανταλλαγή απόψεων κι αρχείων καθώς είναι ένα πρόγραμμα με πολλές δυνατότητες αλλά και διαφορετικής φιλοσοφίας με τα υπόλοιπα

----------


## dn102

percules  έχεις δουλέψει ενισχύσεις στο κούμπους;

----------

